# Are XD's ugly....?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ just maybe so... But

But mine has a great personality....

We always have a good time when we go out...
She's realiable & always there for me...
She can carry more than most her size...
She has alot of goodlookin' friends...
She doesn't mind getting dirty...
She doesn't get jealious when I shoot other guns...

She's not shiney or pretty and even a little wider than others but, I think I'll keep my BBW...(Black Blocky Weapon) :smt007


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, nuthin wrong w/ that.

I have a Glock 34 - very utilitarian looking too...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I like the BBW thing! Ha! +1 for RC. Although my Glock doesn't make her own clothes, she does make great apple pie. And she can REALLY GROWL!!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yep their ugly, but that's ok, I like mine anyway. XD's are reliable and feel good in the hand. If you added good looking to that you would have another wife.:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like the looks of the XD, but I don't care for the flashlight or the condom on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like the looks of the XD, but I don't care for the flashlight or the condom on it. :mrgreen:


I believe that would be a french tickler,condoms are completely enclosed on one end aren't they??


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think the XD is ugly at all. I do think the Kel Tec is an ugly gun however (although I am considering buying one as a BUG).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They may be ugly but I sure would like to have one. My son in law got one about 2 weeks ago and man that thing is a shooter. He has the full size one and that baby will reach out and touch something. It's dead on at 25 yards.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

It depends on the angle. If you are looking down the barrel, they are really ugly!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

*I'm not sure....check out Guy's XD...a little lite in the sneakers, if you ask me.:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt1099 *


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the XD looks pretty good to me..

W


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Beauty Of The Beast*

MAYBE it is like a fine wine, a taste you must acquire--must be used to mine--like it very well--would not want to face it on the wrong end--then a fellow would know what ugly means--

RJ


----------

